# Can deca theoretically accelerate healing process of labrum tear?



## shenky (Dec 20, 2013)

My labrum is torn (shoulder). The tear is minor, as I have no pain, only weakness and poor stability of my right shoulder. I was planning on cycling with deca in about a month, depending on what exercises I'm able to do around that time. I'm curious if deca would help the healing process. 

I may never be able to do some lifts again, such as overhead barbell press. Sucks, but it is what it is. So, in a month's time, with the help of phys therapy, I _should_ know how to safely work around the injury. Who knows, maybe I'll even have my shoulder back. 

I was thinking that deca and test may help strengthen the muscle surrounding the joint as well as increase RBC. But I really have no idea what I'm talking about. But some of you do...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 20, 2013)

No. It will not aid the healing process.

The tissue edema from Deca can/does give joint relief from pain, but as far as actually healing your labrum, NO.


----------



## shenky (Dec 20, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> No. It will not aid the healing process.
> 
> The tissue edema from Deca can/does give joint relief from pain, but as far as actually healing your labrum, NO.



damn. A man can dream..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> No. It will not aid the healing process.
> 
> The tissue edema from Deca can/does give joint relief from pain, but as far as actually healing your labrum, NO.



X2. It can actually worsen your recovery.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been lucky to never have labrum problems, but I have had multiple AC joint separations and a partially torn rotator cuff from years ago.

Do you're PT exercises, and let yourself heal a bit.

I have to do my shoulder stability/mobility movements 3x a week, or I start to feel it. I just do it as warm-ups for upper body days, and it seems to work good for me.


----------



## shenky (Dec 20, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> X2. It can actually worsen your recovery.



gaddammit. Why is that? From the added stress of superman strength lifting?




DieYoungStrong said:


> I've been lucky to never have labrum problems, but I have had multiple AC joint separations and a partially torn rotator cuff from years ago.
> 
> Do you're PT exercises, and let yourself heal a bit.
> 
> I have to do my shoulder stability/mobility movements 3x a week, or I start to feel it. I just do it as warm-ups for upper body days, and it seems to work good for me.




Good to know. I definitely plan on being diligent with whatever routine is prescribed


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> X2. It can actually worsen your recovery.



Yup...deca can and will "mask" the pain or discomfort of certain injuries, allowing you to push thru what would normally cause discomfort, and possibly causing further damage to the already injured area.

A lot of guys have had success with the TB 500s healing properties...Id look into that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

shenky said:


> gaddammit. Why is that? From the added stress of superman strength lifting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Popeye said:


> Yup...deca can and will "mask" the pain or discomfort of certain injuries, allowing you to push thru what would normally cause discomfort, and possibly causing further damage to the already injured area.
> 
> A lot of guys have had success with the TB 500s healing properties...Id look into that.



Popeye is 100% on the money...the studies and statistics are out there; some actually do get certain injuries healed up slightly quicker but then the risk of re injury goes up DRAMATICALLY.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Popeye is 100% on the money...the studies and statistics are out there; some actually do get certain injuries healed up slightly quicker but then the risk of re injury goes up DRAMATICALLY.



I didnt know the risk of re-injury goes up...good stuff doc


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

What about running high deca with low test, and not lifting, or at least being very conservative with your lifts?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I didnt know the risk of re-injury goes up...good stuff doc



Yes sir Pops. Take a torn tendon or something for example...You take deca or something to heal it, it can in some cases heal quicker but it doesn't heal to the same degree and the fusing of the tendon will not be as strong as if left to do it on its own means. TB500 I believe works through a different mechanism so I think you're spot on suggesting it. I don't believe the risk of re injury with tb500 is like that with deca


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> What about running high deca with low test, and not lifting, or at least being very conservative with your lifts?



Post 11...


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Yes sir Pops. Take a torn tendon or something for example...You take deca or something to heal it, it can in some cases heal quicker but it doesn't heal to the same degree and the fusing of the tendon will not be as strong as if left to do it on its own means. TB500 I believe works through a different mechanism so I think you're spot on suggesting it. I don't believe the risk of re injury with tb500 is like that with deca



Ahhh...I see...thought you meant the TB 500 had high risk of re injury..thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Ahhh...I see...thought you meant the TB 500 had high risk of re injury..thanks



I think you know more about tb500 than I do. I haven't researched it much. The deca I've seen the reports and the studies but with the tb500 I'm just offering my opinion on the little I've read


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2013)

i never had any real injuries but before my deca cycle i was getting joint pain in my shoulders from just wear and tear...I swear deca helped alot..to this day my shoulders feel new again


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Deca just makes everything better for me.  I'm considering TRT just so I can run deca year round


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2013)

alot of people say deca will just mask the pain..for me that was not the case at all..It did its job well like i said to this day i feel brand new again..deca ****in rules


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> alot of people say deca will just mask the pain..for me that was not the case at all..It did its job well like i said to this day i feel brand new again..deca ****in rules



Mine felt amazing on it, but went back feeling like a baseball bat in a barrel of coconuts when I stopped taking it


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 21, 2013)

Dang bro that sucks. I think I have the same exact problem but it's my left shoulder. For wks it was getting worse and worse and than all of a sudden I can't even dumbbell press 75lb compared to when I was throwing up the 90's. It almost has a burning sensation whenever I do incline presses for chest or shoulder press. But everything else I can still do. Everything as in side laterals, front raises, upright rows, rear pec Dec laterals, heavy shrugs etc...As for chest pretty much everything but incline work. But the moment I try incline barbell or dumbbells, huge mistake! Hoping it's just inflammation. Gonna get it check next wk Thursday so I'll keep u informed..By the way I also thought about deca to mask it. But from what some vets r saying I definitely think it would b a horrible idea cuz it will just make it worse. Well bud I hope u recover soon and keep throwing up some heavy ass weight.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> alot of people say deca will just mask the pain..for me that was not the case at all..It did its job well like i said to this day i feel brand new again..deca ****in rules



Damn brother now ur really making me wanna jump on board. Haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Mine felt amazing on it, but went back feeling like a baseball bat in a barrel of coconuts when I stopped taking it



not me rump...i stopped deca in july ..I still feel great my shoulders are nothing like they were before nand


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2013)

Stevethedream said:


> Damn brother now ur really making me wanna jump on board. Haha



jump brother!


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> jump brother!



100mg wk to cruise on with my trt???


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

TB500 or thymosin beta 4 is an actin sequestering peptide. TB-500 acts by accelerating the migration of blood vessel cells and skin cells and increasing the production of extracellular matrix-degrading enzymes. It has also been shown to stimulate epidermal stem cell differentiation. When applied by subcutaneous injection, it assists in the generation of new blood vessels and aids wound healing by promoting skin cell regeneration.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24109178

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23762829


The aforementioned  shit is what you probably should be reading--as a matter of fact I should be citing that instead of passing off as my own.

But this is my personal experience.  I had a partial triceps rupture and an equally devastating partial quadriceps rupture (at approximately same time).  I am still powerlifting today because of TB500 and a few other therapies.  I dosed big:  20mg of TB per week for the first 6 weeks, then 10mg per week for another month.  I began lifting successfully again in low weight/high rep routines.  I began PRP and prolotherapy for a month.  I felt good.  I was back after 4 months.  Even the my slave doctor that knows better than to disagree with my treatment protocols, called it miraculous.

I have gotten back/added 575lbs on my three lifts since then.  So suffice to say the therapy has longevity.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 21, 2013)

What about bpc 157? Cousin of tb-500 i believe? Not sure of any sides but ive heard it completely heals tears in muscles and tendons, i think tb500 basically smooths stuff over but havent seen any evidence of it healing completely... I could be totally wrong but i know many who have used it and after a while of being off of it their symptoms come back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2013)

Stevethedream said:


> 100mg wk to cruise on with my trt???



that dose would be good only for your joints


----------



## shenky (Dec 21, 2013)

this tb500 has me intrigued. We'll see where I'm at in a months time then I'll make a decision


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 7, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> i never had any real injuries but before my deca cycle i was getting joint pain in my shoulders from just wear and tear...I swear deca helped alot..to this day my shoulders feel new again



in my experience too, was on the nandeca 200mgs per week for 8 months last year been off for 3 months now

keeping my fingers crossed but as of now my one fukked up shoulder is still cured


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Jan 31, 2021)

shenky said:


> My labrum is torn (shoulder). The tear is minor, as I have no pain, only weakness and poor stability of my right shoulder. I was planning on cycling with deca in about a month, depending on what exercises I'm able to do around that time. I'm curious if deca would help the healing process.
> 
> I may never be able to do some lifts again, such as overhead barbell press. Sucks, but it is what it is. So, in a month's time, with the help of phys therapy, I _should_ know how to safely work around the injury. Who knows, maybe I'll even have my shoulder back.
> 
> I was thinking that deca and test may help strengthen the muscle surrounding the joint as well as increase RBC. But I really have no idea what I'm talking about. But some of you do...



Do some research on BPC-157, I have had results with it.  Also do some reading on changing exercises for shoulder injuries.  It can be done just some little things have to be changed to minimize the pain and making things worse.


----------

